# New Toy



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Rascals Lotus exige S*

So Saturday I went and got my next car which will replace the evo.

It's only been washed, wheel decon and coat of reload so far.

Full detail when I get time.


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice one looks sooooo much fun


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice motor matey :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning pal, congratulations!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Lovely esprit


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful.

 i miss my lotus


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice. Real nice


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice looking motor...:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks awesome!!!!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

It might be too late, but if you haven't got your insurance sorted yet try REIS, they do specialist Lotus insurance. You get free track day cover and they don't load your premium for modifications unless the power is increased by 10% or more, nothing extra for suspension etc mods. They also do discounts for owners club membership and for completing advanced driving courses, such as 'car limits' (which is great fun).

Enjoy


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

pantypoos said:


> It might be too late, but if you haven't got your insurance sorted yet try REIS, they do specialist Lotus insurance. You get free track day cover and they don't load your premium for modifications unless the power is increased by 10% or more, nothing extra for suspension etc mods. They also do discounts for owners club membership and for completing advanced driving courses, such as 'car limits' (which is great fun).
> 
> Enjoy


It's just been added to my multi car policy but I am going to look into specialist cover.

It's upgraded to 260hp


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

Always wanted one after spending a track afternoon in a friend of mine's.

Still a beautiful car


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

WOW :thumb: awesome cars, they stick to the road like nothing else (wll not a lot anyway !) your brain & eyeballs will move around more inside yer head on fast twisty road or track day, than these things will :lol:

Recently I was lucky enough to have a 5 supercar driving day at Driftland in Fife - they were, Ferrari F430 (conv), Aston Martin V8 Vantage (conv), Porsche Carrera Turbo (conv), Audi R8 (coupe) and a Lotus Elise race car,
Now, what do you think was the best fun ? without doubt, it was the Lotus - on that twisty Driftland track - yes definately ! maybe on another road or track it would have been different - maybe the Porsche ? 
Each car had an instuctor, and all but 1 (the guy in the Lotus) says OH ! you cant take it above 4500 RPM, except the Lotus guy who said - "just go for it mate" ! what amazing grip - afterwards he took me round for some "hot laps in same car, just Sooo much fun.

Great car, I bet you're gona have some fun in it :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice matey :thumb:

Enjoy it


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Very stealthy spec, a mini batmobile


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Best wishes on you new Lotus,looks stunning :argie:.


----------



## oldbasil (Dec 19, 2006)

www.scottishelises.com

Check out over here if you have not already


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Good health to enjoy...:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good mate,how are you finding it compared to the evo?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely cars, black on black looks lovely on these. Great combo.

Is that your E92 M3 in the background aswell?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ajm3 said:


> Lovely cars, black on black looks lovely on these. Great combo.
> 
> Is that your E92 M3 in the background aswell?


Friends car lol. I wish would be great daily lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> Looks good mate,how are you finding it compared to the evo?


Completely different to the Evo.

It's much more planted and power is always there being supercharged.

Not as raw in power as Evo. Evo kicks in hard and throws you into the seat.

Lotus feels like a go kart. Steering is much more direct. So nimble too.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

From one nice car to another! 

Like the look of the Lotus, stealth like! Enjoy!!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Epic motor, i had the Exige S, few years back Awesome at what they do, i think you will miss the Evo though


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's very nice.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

veb said:


> Epic motor, i had the Exige S, few years back Awesome at what they do, i think you will miss the Evo though


I have had 2 evo now. I was going to get a rs evo 6 but I felt like a change.

Plus I have my bike which puts all cars to shame.

Currant line up till the evo sells


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice driveway of cars and bike lol. Your evo look very nice and would love it but sadly new house puts a block on it plus it will be driven by the wife and i've been through this before with cars and i'd get too attached to it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> I have had 2 evo now. I was going to get a rs evo 6 but I felt like a change.
> 
> Plus I have my bike which puts all cars to shame.
> 
> ...


Looks great, and matches nicely with the bike  Why sell the Evo then, just fancied a change?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah felt like a change. Always wanted a lotus tbh.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Got my Mod 1 test in September and it's the GSXR I have been looking at

Was toying with the CBR600RR also


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice motor  love these black on black. You didn't happen to be at the Lotus festival at Brands Hatch in this a few weekends ago did you? If not there was one very similar on an 08 plate parked a few rows up from my old mans Elan M100


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

kartman said:


> Very nice motor  love these black on black. You didn't happen to be at the Lotus festival at Brands Hatch in this a few weekends ago did you? If not there was one very similar on an 08 plate parked a few rows up from my old mans Elan M100


I wasn't. I only picked this up on Saturday from a older guy who had 4 lotus's. 3 now lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

dombaird said:


> Got my Mod 1 test in September and it's the GSXR I have been looking at
> 
> Was toying with the CBR600RR also


Was the same 2 bikes I was looking at plus the daytona 675.

Really liking the gsxr. Still scares the crap out of me


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice , enjoy


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good Arfan, looking forward to the detailed shots when you get round to it :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I need to get some detailing shots up. Done it months ago lol. 

Just been sitting waiting on better weather to use it


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow looks like great fun


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

very nice indeed


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Interior


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Rascal_69 said:


> I have had 2 evo now. I was going to get a rs evo 6 but I felt like a change.
> 
> Plus I have my bike which puts all cars to shame.
> 
> ...


just missing the jet ski or maybe its out of shot in the garage ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

There's no jet ski. There's no Evo Aswell now.

A clio in its place. Which will get sold soon and bike will be sold after summer too. 

Don't use any 1 enough so time to get rid


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Gorgeous, want one!!!


----------

